# The gear that I've owned...



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When I think of the guitars and amps that have passed through my place in the last 20 years its ridiculous. The only thing I have had that I kept longer than 5 years is the Heritage Gary Moore and the vintage Fender Super Reverb. Oh, and the Seagull acoustic I own. But at least 60 guitars and as many amps have come and gone. Madness


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

you don't want to know. really.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> you don't want to know. really.


Actually, I do. Make me feel better


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

There are a few great guitars, three amps and a couple of pedals that I sold to finance the purchase of other gear which I ended up not liking. 

Live and learn I guess.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Just the guitars:

1-(1974?) Yamaha FG165s
2-(1982?) Washburn Raven
3-1986 Kramer Pacer Deluxe American Series
4-1993 Takamine 12 String 400s
5-1998 Fender electric/acoustic
6-2000 Morgan mahogany dreadnought
7-2002 Ibanez SRX-300 (bass)
8-2005 La Patrie Etude classical
9-2004 Gibson Les Paul Studio
10-G&L Tribute ASAT Classic Tele
11-G&L Tribute Invader
12-G&L Tribute Legacy Premium Strat
13-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom I American Series
14-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom II American Series
15-2004 Taylor 214
16-2005 ESP/LTD EC400AT
17-2006 U.S.A. G&L JB-2 bass w/G&L case
18-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom II American Series
19-2002 ESP/LTD H-1000
20-2004 ESP/LTD EC400 STBC
21-Seagull S6+CW Cedar
22-September 2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary H/S Telecaster
23-1984 Kramer Pacer Series Patent Pending Deluxe
24-1985 USA Jackson Student Soloist
25-1977 Ibanez Strat.
26-1988 Kramer F-1000
27-1987 Charvel Model 1
28-1987 Charvel Model 1
29-2006 ESP/LTD Viper 1000
30-2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary Highway One Stratocaster
31-1999 Fender USA alder Stratocaster
32-1976 Ibanez Les Paul
33-2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary Highway One Stratocaster
34-2006 Jackson DK2M Red Ghost Flames
35-1976 Gibson Marauder
36-Kramer Baretta body w/Frankenstraat neck
37-1984 Kramer Focus 3000
38-2004 ESP/LTD Viper 400
39-1985 Kramer Pacer Deluxe
40-1970s Bradley Les Paul
41-Ibanez Artcore AG85
42-counterfeit Tokai Gibson 335 copy
43-ESP/LTD VIPER 400
44-Jackson DK2M Red Ghost Flames
45-Fender Custom Telecaster FMT
46-2006 Gibson Les Paul Studio (black)
47-Ibanez RG321 mahogany
48-Ibanez RG321 mahogany
49-2006 Gibson Les Paul Studio
50-LTD EC-256 AVB
51-ESP/LTD H-400
52-1998 Gibson Les Paul Studio (oxblood)
53-1995 Gibson Les Paul Studio (wine red)
54-Epiphone Korina ’58 Flying V
55-2006 ESP/LTD EC 400
56-1981(?) Vantage VSH-445
57-2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio (ebony)
58- Epiphone EJ 200/VS
59-1996 Gibson Les Paul Studio (black with gold hardware)
60-PRS SE Custom Semi Hollow Soapbar
61-ESP/LTD EC-1000 Deluxe VB
62-2005 Fender Made In Mexico Telecaster
63-Takamine Jumbo Cutaway Acoustic/Electric Guitar EG523SC
64-2003 G&L Comanche made in USA
65-1984 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe (w/mini-humbuckers)
66-2004 Fender Telecaster (MIM)
67-2007 Gibson Les Paul Studio (wine red)
68-1995/96 Fender MIM Stratocaster
69- 2007/2008 Fender MIM Stratocaster
70- PRS SE Custom Semi Hollow Soapbar
71- 1996 Fender MIM Telecaster
72 - ESP/LTD H-100FM
73 – PRS SE Singlecut
74 - 2008 Fender Stratocaster
75 – 2006 Gibson Explorer
76 –2006 Gibson SG Special


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I actually started to compile a list a few weeks ago just for kicks. The guitars are 80-something but I may have forgotten a few. 11 SGs, at least 2 dozen Strats & amps are also over 20.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You guys are sick!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OK. I don't feel bad at all after looking at those lists.

3 Fender teles
2 Fender strats
1 Gibson SG
2 Gibson Les Pauls
1 PRS
1 guitar clinic jr
1 Takamine acoustic
2 Martin acoustics
1 Collings acoustic

4 Fender amps
4 Dr. Z amps
2 Matchless amps
1 Orange amp
1 Fargen amp
1 Carr amp
1 Vox
1 Soldano


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

3 Gibson Les Pauls
PRS Santana III (miss that one)
4 PRS McCartys (miss the Goldtop)
1 PRS Mira
6 Fender Stratocasters
1 partocaster with lipstick PUs
PRS CU 22
Ovation Breadwinner
1 1964 Gibson SG Special in white......what was I thinking.kqoct
1 Guild S-300 that I heavily gigged with. Still looking for that.
1 Fender Twin
1 Supro amp
a multitude of other amps
I can't even keep count of how many effects I have been through.

LOL....you should have seen the stuff I had in my hands that I had a chance to buy.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitars and amps tend to hang around for awhile, but I flip pedals constantly. 

I kept tracks and I've bought and sold about 75 pedals in the past 4 years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lots, especially amps, but not as many as some of the impressive lists above me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about the time some of you have invested in buying and selling equipment over the years. It sort of boggles my mind.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No consolation for my bride, but I don't feel so bad now. Lots of guitars and a few amps, but nothing like what smorg and others listed. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

within the last 2 years or so I pulled all of these in from ottawa kijiji, and released (most of) them all back to kijiji. has any of it ever belonged to any of you?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Edit*

shoot, sorry for the 3 miles worth of pictures


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Just the guitars:
> 
> 1-(1974?) Yamaha FG165s
> 2-(1982?) Washburn Raven
> ...


I'm framing this and putting it in my wifes room !!! Its a disease I try and tell her but she's not buying it. LOL. Its funny I cant remember all of the guitars and basses i've owned in the last 47 years or so but i can tell you everyone of my 40 or so cars i've owned.I'm gonna say about 25-30 instruments would be a good start. Most of them would be worth a bucket full of cash on todays market, especially the 66 Tele!!!!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whenever my wife used to lecture me about buying guitars I'd smile and offer to collect pianos instead


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i couldn't possibly remember all the guitars i had. but i remember a few.

the no name acoustic
westbury deluxe
2 or 3 harmony sd curlee
kramer vee
some shreddy esp stratty sorta guitar
pointy jackson something or other
black mexi strat
white no name strat
clownburst lp standard
korean epi copy of above
some stratty guitar that was covered in vinyl instead of paint
at least 6 but prolly more pointy hondo guitars 
bc rich mockingbird neck thru
ovation celebrity
roxbury legendary custom
dillion 533
2 different affinity strats
2 kramer 450G one had the roller nut and a fitted hard case.
violin bass
kramer 5 string bass
there are alot of guitars i know i'm forgetting. for a while there i was flipping them every few weeks, some i didn't even play much. i tended to stick with amps till they caught fire or got stolen. i remember most of those. 
the ancient sunn tube head on the 8x8 cab 
8x8 cab was re incarnated as 4x10, 2x12, 2x15
the s.s. peavey head that sat on the above cab sometimes.
the realistic head that also did, briefly
fender 2x12 briefly
marshall 2x12 combo i think was 100w
marshall valve amp 1x12 combo i dont remember wattage, but it was loud 
some kind of peavey with a slanted face 1x12 do i remember blue knobs or somethings? 
vht 18w 1x12
roland cube 30x
about a million little fender frontmans, gorillas, little peaveys, crates, etc little 10-20w s.s. practice amps.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Conversation with my honey

Marnie: Another guitar?
Scott: I got it for a great deal babe
Marnie: But why do you need another one, you already have a dozen or more
Scott: But sweetie, this one is different then the other ones
Marnie: How so?
Scott: Well it looks different, for one
Marnie: Big deal, it looks different, its made of wood, has strings and those things that the sound comes from
Scott: Well it also sounds different
Marnie: How so?
Scott: Well this particular one is made of Ash and it has single coils in it
Marnie: Are you nuts?
Scott: I don't think so
Marnie: Well where are you supposed to put all these guitars?
Scott: I will keep them out of your way honey
Marnie: You had better
Marnie: And I suppose you need another amp for this one since it sounds different?
Scott: Well, now that you mention it


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sheit how in gods name can you guys remember all of them I only can remember a few, but all in all well over a hundred guitars and all of the amps looked the same to me they were all at the beginning Marshall stacks and after that well they came in different colours and did differnt things that someone else took care of for me thank god.ship


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Conversation with my honey
> 
> Marnie: Another guitar?
> Scott: I got it for a great deal babe
> ...


I perform the same script in my household every month or so.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yikes. 
When I got back to Sudbury in '03, I'd shipped all my household belongings,
but brought my guitars and amps in the SUV with me, it was full to the nuts then.

Up to then, I'd buy the odd guitar and just keep them.
It wasn't until I joined this site and got on the Net, in general, that I became the gear hoarder.
I have moved a half dozen or so out, but in the meantime, I've aquired three times that.

I was blissfully unaware about amps, happily playing my SS Fender, 
now, I have four heads, four extension cabs and four combos.
Two bass amps and an acoustic amp round out the bunch.

My pedal fetish has bloomed into a gigantic collection.
I've only started gathering them at the end of '10, a rough estimate is upwards of 70 still here.
A few were traded along the way too and over twenty of those are fuzz pedals, yeesh.
Those go along with the PT Pro, Jr., and the two PT1s.
Oh ya, two more fuzz pedals are on the way!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what amazes me is how one remembers the guitars and amps they have sold or traded, i am the complete opposite , in the last 30 yrs i have sold 3 guitars and 3 amps.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> Edit*
> 
> shoot, sorry for the 3 miles worth of pictures


I know Ibanez doesn't have the greatest respect when It comes to acoustics but they make some nice looking guitars and the last one in your picture series is certainly a winner in the looks department.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Yikes.
> When I got back to Sudbury in '03, I'd shipped all my household belongings,
> but brought my guitars and amps in the SUV with me, it was full to the nuts then.
> 
> ...


See what Guitars Canada can do to you? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

marcos said:


> I'm framing this and putting it in my wifes room !!! Its a disease I try and tell her but she's not buying it. LOL. Its funny I cant remember all of the guitars and basses i've owned in the last 47 years or so but i can tell you everyone of my 40 or so cars i've owned.I'm gonna say about 25-30 instruments would be a good start. Most of them would be worth a bucket full of cash on todays market, especially the 66 Tele!!!!!


Yes, well I had started the list early on so it was easy to just add to as I went along. Now, just because I said "just the guitars" doesn't mean that I had the same sort of extensive track record with amps & so on too. My amp list would be more like 10 items I suppose in total.

Here are a couple of crazy pics to go with the list to hang in the room though:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wicked collection smorg.

I love those Washburns, Hawk, or Eagle, or something like that?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Smorg, we gotta hang out!

I think im at maybe 20 guitars tops. By the end of high school i was on my 4th guitar (i dont really count my JS rhoads) and third amp. I've had 5 or 6 pedals, mostly guitar traffic. All my friends who arent on forums give me grief, but any of my forum buddies know damn well I'm not that bad lol. Trading one guitar in for three certainly jumped
my numbers!

Luckily the girlfriend doesnt have any complaints, but im sure that will change.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Smorg, my wife would say your nuts but I understand you my friend. LOL. Amazing collection and good for you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am 'down to' about 22 now...I think at the height of the madness there were 34. When I first started acquiring quite a few, I was amazed that I could get Kramer Pacers for $400-$500. They were $1500 back when I bought one new and they were made by ESP Japan...so to spec one and have it made by ESP Japan today, it would cost thousands. 

Often it was the lure of the deal and the fact that I don't have a drug problem nor have I ever been the type to go to a bar and spend $200. My philosophy has always been that if I got a good enough deal on it then I would not lose too much. Some you make a few $ on and some you lose a few $ on & hope that it all averages out - impossible to do if you buy new.

sulphur, I think that Washburn is a Raven. It was my first electric so it stays around. It has a broken truss rod so it is just furniture so to speak.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've definitely lost 90% of the time with a couple break-evens and one maybe two made-$20's.

Amps to date: Peavey rage 158 (first), Marshall MG250DFX, Traynor YCV80, Peavey JSX, Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster, Peters FSM (current). Cabs have been two Triple X cabs and my current '80's MarshalL JCM800 with G12-65's. Pedals have been: Boss MT-2, crybaby classic, Boss GT-8, Guyatone delay (gave away to a friend for his birthday), Line6 HD400, Korg Pitchblack and Boss TU-3.

Guitars (oh boy)


1. Used early 90's squier affinity strat (currently at my girlfriends place)
2. Hamer SFX2 in blue - new
3. Jackson JS30RR - new
4. Gibson Les Paul Studio black with gold hardware - new
5. Washburn SJ20S - new
*college*
6. Tokai PRS style - used (bellones)
7. Schecter C7 blackjack - used on ebay (steal of a deal)
8. Carvin DC727 - used sevenstring.org
9. Hamer USA Studio Custom - used on GC
10. Yamaha Pacifica - used
***now the order gets a little foggy***
11. Agile Texan 7 7-string telecaster - used GC
12. Agile AL3100 amber- used
12. Sims Custom Shop singlecut - new
*traded in Sims Custom Shop for*
14. PRS SE Custom 24 - new/15. PRS SE Tremonti -new/16. Danelectro '59 unofficial clapton sig - used
17. Agile AL3100 silverburst - new
18. PRS SE singlecut - new
19. AJC Custom singlecut - used GC
20. LTD MH-1000 deluxe - used
21. Ibanez RG550xxDY - used metalguitarist.org
22. Fender USA Deluxe telecaster - new
23. Epiphone DOT limited edition trans pink - used
24. Fender MIM standard strat HSS - new
25. PRS Custom 22 10-top with birds, trem - used at The Guitar Shop, picking it up on the 29th

Wow, I've had a guitar for every year I've been on this planet. I find that both hilarious and a little bit startling. What I'm more concerned about is the amount of new guitars I've purchased. I like supporting businesses, but I shudder at how much money I've lost selling guitars. My philosophy is if they're not getting played, why the hell do I have them. Once the PRS gets in, I'll have two guitars in E standard (AJC/PRS), one in D standard (strat), and one in C standard (LTD). I'm set to play in pretty much any tuning any one wants to use outside of open tunings, which is nice.

I'm in this to write music, play live, have fun and to try and connect with people and give them something to enjoy. So far so good.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> When I think of the guitars and amps that have passed through my place in the last 20 years its ridiculous. The only thing I have had that I kept longer than 5 years is the Heritage Gary Moore and the vintage Fender Super Reverb. Oh, and the Seagull acoustic I own. But at least 60 guitars and as many amps have come and gone. Madness



Back in the early 80's I shudder to think of the 50's and 60's strats and tele's that I let go.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Wowza.....

I thought i was bad....but if you think about it, I have only been playing for 2 years....so yes, I am pretty bad...

my list of gear that's come and gone. not including what i currently own:

Guitars:
Epiphone Les Paul Plus Top - Honey Burst
Epiphone Dot - Limited Edition Ice Tea Burst
Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster - 3 Tone Sunburst
Fender Classic Series Esquire - 2 Ton Sunburst
Gibson 60's Tribute P-90 - Faded Honey Burst
Tokai Love Rock LS60 1980 - Gold Top
Art & Lutherie Folk CW Cedar - Antique Burst

Amps:
Marshall MG50
Fender Champ 600
Egnater Tweaker 15

Keeper Guitars:
Gibson 1958 Chambered Reissue - Amber Orange Burst
Gibson ES-339 - Vintage Sunburst
Gibson Billy Joe Armstrong Les Paul Jr. - Classic White
Warmoth Telecaster Deluxe - Mary Kay White

Keeper Amps:
Vox AC15C1
Valve Train Tallboy 205 - Bedroom Beauty Tweed(Princeton Clone)
Marshall Class 5


this works out to a new guitar every 2 months and a new amp every 4 months.... having said that I won't be moving any gear anytime soon.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I know Ibanez doesn't have the greatest respect when It comes to acoustics but they make some nice looking guitars and the last one in your picture series is certainly a winner in the looks department.


yeah it looked pretty. sounded like crap though. that was my last laminated guitar.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

For the guys that thought they had a long list and they see an even bigger list,this thread will help them realize they have room for more..lol


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I appear to be the black sheep here ... I still have every piece of gear I've ever owned, with the exception of two cheap little 10w solid state beginner amps from when I was just starting out (they were traded in for my YGL-3 way back when).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> Wowza.....
> 
> I thought i was bad....but if you think about it, I have only been playing for 2 years....so yes, I am pretty bad...
> 
> ...


My friend, you will come to realize that there is no such thing as "keeper" in this biz


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Someday we all will need to let go of all our  possessions, but i did read about a guy that wanted to be buried with his original 59 Les Paul , only his wife could not do it and kept it..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My friend, you will come to realize that there is no such thing as "keeper" in this biz


I think that's what my friends don't understand. The keepers end up being every now and again, or you don't know it's a keeper until you sell it. That's when you pray you sold it to someone you know, or didn't delete the kijiji replies!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting take on "keepers".

I bought a PRS CE24, it's been shown in here.
From the time I bought it, I believed that it was my "to the crypt" guitar.
Well, somebody found the link from the Gear Value Guide, 
where I'd asked about what that guitar was worth.

He's been searching for a long time for a pre-factory CE24.
Once he located that link, he started courting me about the guitar.
It went on for around two months, I believe, but I eventually relented.
Not an old dude either, just finishing up university, but had a passion for this guitar.
That was one of the deciding factors, was that he'd love it as much as I did, so it moved on.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My friend, you will come to realize that there is no such thing as "keeper" in this biz


although you are more than likely correct, a man can dream, can he not?

my Vox is the longest lastin piece of gear I own at roughly 1.5 years in age.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

after going thru a *lot* of stuff, I've kept the Heritage's & the G&L's

I would say you can't build a better guitar than either of those brands

pretty much sold everything else.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't list it...it might overload the forum software..LOL


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Get her smokin' Alain, I ended up a couple of your cast-offs. 8)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since I got into playing later in life, I wonder what my list would be like. Seeing I'm at about eight guitars and four amps in out eight years, I can see why some of you are way up their in numbers over 20 or 30 years.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The only things I no longer own-
1-A 6 string tunable plastic guitar I got as a kid (It broke, was fixed & broke again.)
2-A waste of good plywood cheap-o acoustic I tried to teach myself to play on. (Sold for the same price I paid for it.)
3-Amplifier headphones (They took a battery & amplified the guitar or could be used as regular headphones-they stopped working and they fell apart)

Other than that I still own all the guitars, amps & pedals I have ever had. But that's a lot less than many of you.
I may sell some pedals I no longer use and maybe an old amp--if anybody will buy it. And that's why some of my stuff i still have--because who would actually buy it?

Of course I have lost, given away and otherwise disposed of a number of strings, straps, cable & picks over the years.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm...some, particularly the early ones, or less expensive guys, I may not remember model numbers and/or years. Some guitars surely got missed, but I'm pretty sure I nail most of the significant ones...

Guitars (bolded still in my possession... at least today)
My First Guitar was a Series A Tele copy
Then I bought an old Hondo Tele Copy with a Tube Head and Cab (no name on it).
My First Acoustic was an old Pan parlour sized guitar.
Ibanez 12 String
Onxy SG-ish Style guitar - really wish I could find this guy again...
Yamaha SG style 
Framus (old) archtop - man was this guitar rough when I had it. 
Aria 335 copy (old Japan model)
Ibanez Acoustic guitar
Sigma Acoustic
Yamaha Acoustic
Goya Acoustic (kept this one for a while)
Marlin Les Paul
Yamaha Pacifica 
*Magnum Acoustic* (my fathers old guitar)
*Norman B15 *(still have this - got it in 96 I think)
1998.Fender MIM Strat
Austin 335 copy
Crafter T5 copy
*2007 Gibson Les Paul BFG* (my first real guitar after so many years without)
Gibson Faded Studio
2011 Gibson Les Paul Faded Traditional
1984 Gibson Studio Standard
2005 Standard Les Paul Rootbeer
*2012 Standard Les Paul Trans Black* (on the way actually)
*2009 Gibson ES-135*
Epiphone Dot
Epiphone WildKat
Godin KingPin
Godin KingPin II
Godin A6
Epiphone Thunderbird Pro Bass
Peavey J-bass copy
Peavey Nashville Tele Copy
Epiphone Masterbuilt Acoustic
Epiphone Ebony Les Paul Custom
2006 Fender USA Std Strat
1994 Fender USA Std Strat
2003 Fender USA Hwy1 Strat
1991 Fender Ultra Strat
*2009 Fender Deluxe Strat*
*1998 Fender USA Std Strat*
2011 Fender American Special Tele
2000 Fender American Std Tele
*1998 Fender American Std Tele
1996 G&L ASAT*
Epiphone 335 BB King Lucille
*2006 Hamer Artist Custom*
Guild GAD25
Hanson Chicagian
Martin 000M
LTD SC200
Gretsch 5519
1990 Gibson L1
*2009 Gibson J45*
2006 Gibson SG 61RI
Fender 12 String Acoustic

Amps...not quite as many, but...
Aside from having an assortment of SS amps, and a few yard-sale Silvertone and the like Tube amps, I've run with:

Fender Deville
Several Fender Blues Jr
Fender Blues Deluxe
Fender Superchamp
*Fender Bassman 59 Ltd RI*
Traynor YCV40 (was my gigging amp for quite some time)
Traynor YCV20
Traynor YGL1
Eganater Renegade 112
Laney Cub12
*Budda V20* (just traded for this after the past xmas - only 1 gig so far)


----------

